# Lew's Speed Spool Parts/repair



## redduck

I have an old Lew's Speed Spool (made by Shimano) that I think is model BB 1 and the level wind will stick on one side from time to time. I think the "paul" is (not sure if that is the correct term) is bad. It slides along a worm screw like part. I can not see any wear but I am sure that is the problem. Does any one know where I can get parts or get it repaired. I won this real in a little bass tournament back in the 70's and hate to retire it completely. It has been sitting in the garage and I gave it a good cleaning the other day and realized why I had put it away.


----------



## pg542

Can't help you w/parts but Lew Childre did a lot to revolutionize (bass) fishing equipment of the day. Some of the things are still being used today.


----------



## Speckled

Contact FTU and see if they can help you with either repair or parts.


----------



## redduck

Where and what is FTU.


----------



## Speckled

Fishing Tackle Ulimited in Houston. They have two locations. One on the Gulf Fwy and the other off I-10. I could get you there #.

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/

Try this link.

Rob


----------



## redfish bayrat

FTU referred me to Roys bait and tackle in Corpus once when I needed parts for an Abu Cardinal 3 spinner. They spoke highly of Roys.


----------



## Speckled

There is another reel parts that might be a option. Here is a link to them, they are up in Dallas.

http://www.southwesternparts.com/

If FTU can't help you.

Rob


----------



## redduck

I know where Fishing Tackle Unlimited is. I will try there first because they are close by. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

Try Mike's at 1-888-404-1119, he was a Lew's factory service center. 

I also still have a Lew's BB 1N by Shimano. It is on a Lews 5'2" Graphite/Glass, remember the black rubber pistol grip. I dust it off at least once a year.


----------



## squidmotion

shimano? were they really made by shimano? those BB reels are still in demand.... 

my dad knew childre, grandad as well.. they fished together back in the 60s sometimes.... what a neat guy/family! we used to go to foley to buy rods right from the 'factory' .... i still think they are the best flounder rods ever made..... sissy still has an original speed stick in the factory wrap.... and no, don't ask her to even see it. 

i still have the one i bought with the $50 bill i found floating in the surf in pensacola .... took me in back of the shop 'got one here you might be interested in' (7' spinning rod with custom half wells cork grip).... probably the best bay fishing rod i ever owned... the fact that it is still in one piece is a testament to the quality of the stuff that came out of that operation...soon to get new guides..... gonna give it to my daughter...

RIP LEW


----------



## Bantam1

Yes we made the early BB1 reels and then sold the tooling to Lews. Another place to try is our warranty center in Georgia. They specialize in the older model reels. 


Nutter Rod & Reel
770-386-3978


----------



## finfinder951

I was given a Lews Speed spool a few years ago that was literally covered in dust from sitting in a boat stall for years. I gave it a thorough cleaning and put it on a rod, casted a 1/4 oz. jig head out in front of the house. I was impressed!

That is a very sweet reel, especially considering the bronze bushings instead of bearings. I still carry it for a back-up.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

squidmotion said:


> shimano? were they really made by shimano? those BB reels are still in demand....
> 
> Yep, made by Shimano.


----------



## Mike B Fishin

*a few more photos*

More photos


----------



## Mike B Fishin

*One more*

One more


----------



## BridgeH2O_Boy

I was wondering if anyone would happen to have a Lew's SGUL-250 that they would be interesting in selling, or if they knew where one could possibly be found. Thanks!


----------



## BridgeH2O_Boy

Anything to get me pointed in the right direction would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Mike B Fishin

I don't know anything about the SGUL-250, but E-bay is your best bet.


----------

